# Plant ID



## freshwaterguy4u (Apr 12, 2019)

Can someone ID these three plants? The red one in the back I know is hygrophila araguania and I know the other one in the back is anubias.

This is a temp scape, I know the rock is too big, which is a shame.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

In the foreground middle.... I would say Cryptocoryne parva. Behind that, probably Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘green’, and in the far right foreground, Bucephalandra sp. 

I hope that helps,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshwaterguy4u (Apr 12, 2019)

CRS Fan said:


> In the foreground middle.... I would say Cryptocoryne parva. Behind that, probably Cryptocoryne wendtii 'green', and in the far right foreground, Bucephalandra sp.
> 
> I hope that helps,
> 
> ...


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## SouthBurnaby Mike (Apr 25, 2019)

I'm hoping for an ID on this plant as my LFS couldn't remember the name


----------



## tredford8 (Apr 22, 2010)

SouthBurnaby Mike said:


> I'm hoping for an ID on this plant as my LFS couldn't remember the name


Looks like Cabomba of some species, but hard to tell from that picture. It would be easier if the leaves were spread out and under a light.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It is Cabomba caroliniana. 

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

